# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Бесплатные утилиты для удаления вирусов

## Alexey P.

Утилита  от McAfee - McAfee AVERT Stinger
специальная утилита для удаления некоторых «популярных» вирусов.
список удаляемых вирусов и червей , инструкции

P.S. Пару раз замечал, что утилита опережает описание на сайте.
Т.е. удаляет больше пакости, чем указано в этом описании.

P.P.S. Делает свои утилиты и Symantec, но изредка и только под один вирус/червь либо даже только под одну его модификацию.
 Найти нужную можно по ссылке в описании вируса на их сайте:
http://www.symantec.com/search/
 Kaspersky Lab также во время эпидемий выпускала утилиту clrav, в данное время ссылка на нее не работает, утилита не обновляется.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

McAfee AVERT Stinger v2.5.4
http://download.nai.com/products/mca...-i-n-g-e-r.exe

----------


## Shu_b

Пакет экспресс-сканирования Dr.Web CureIT!, в котором находится антивирусный сканер Dr.Web с графическим интерфейсом и самые свежие вирусные базы.

ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/windows/drwebcureit.zip

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*CWShredder* - утилита для удаления CoolWebSearch - заразы чрезвычайно плодовитой и трудной для чистки.
Умеет обновляться с собственного сайта.Текущая версия 2.14. Freeware.
http://cwshredder.net/bin/CWShredder.exe
http://www.intermute.com/products/cwshredder.html - страница загрузки.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Symantec W32.Mydoom Removal Tool 1.10.0*
обнаруживает и корректно удаляет такие черви, как: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], W32.[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], Backdoor.Zincite.A, W32.Zindos.A, Backdoor.Nemog и т.д.
Freeware.
http://securityresponse.symantec.com...r/FxMydoom.exe
158 kb

----------


## AndreyKa

> Пакет экспресс-сканирования Dr.Web CureIT!, в котором находится антивирусный сканер Dr.Web с графическим интерфейсом и самые свежие вирусные базы.
> 
> ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/windows/drwebcureit.zip


 Новый адрес CureIT! :
ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/drweb-cureit.exe

----------


## Andrey

avast! Virus Cleaner.
Неплохая антивирусная утилита на русском языке.

http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_cleaner.html
http://www.avast.com/eng/down_cleaner.html
Прямая ссылка на файл: http://files.avast.com/files/eng/aswclnr.exe

P.S.: Когда я преднамеренно заразил один из PC Klez'ом (все равно систему нужно было грохать) запустилась (вылечила PC) только утилита Clrav от Kaspersky (http://www.kaspersky.ru/removaltools ,ftp://d-ru-1f.kaspersky-labs.com/utils/clrav/clrav.zip).

----------

